# 1994 Custom Digital Cluster?



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

How would I go about installing a custom digital cluster into my 1994 nissan altima? I've never done something like this but would love to try! I'm not familiar with how to do this and I'm hoping someone has some knowledge on this.

So the cluster has wires going to it and theres sensors in the car that are transmitting data to a computer which is then reading out gauges on my cluster, or maybe cluster is the computer? So I'm wondering, Would I have to somehow buy adapters to put on the wires that are coming from the sensors, and then connect the adapters to a new computer? Who would sell something like that? or would I have to disconnect all the wires and figure out how to solder, then get a computer and program it to read 1994 sensors?

Maybe I'll have to somehow install an entire speed sensor kit with new wiring and a whole new cluster. So then would I need to be looking into finding a kit that would fit my car? Does anyone know where I can get the information on how to install an entire system of being able to swap out all my sensors, wiring, computers, everything?

It seems like this is really technical, but I'd really love to figure out how to do this kinda thing.

This is a pretty big project, but I'm excited just thinking about it, I'd really appreciate anyones knowledge on this!


----------

